# Costs of living in Geelong



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Can any one write something about Geelong, what are the bst parts, costs of electricity,heating, water.....


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry and Frankston living costs if someone has informations...

thanks


----------

